# Grouse & Snow



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It was a banner morning for grouse. The snowfall last night, 26 degree temps and biting wind tucked them right into the edge of the CRP next to the bean fields. Don't give up on these fine birds just cause pheasant season is coming. Had my lab Gus out with the GWP pup this morning for the first time hunting and it went pretty good. Gus took the retrieves and Sam the points, although the competition pushed Sam farther out. This could work. 

As the war wagon came into the field this morning a covey of partridge flushed from stubble into a dry thin cattail. There they morphed into weasels and disappeared. Nary a flush, point or shot. Cursed again by roosters. For the third time this year I had a left hand high overhead grouse sail past and made the usual miss both shots. Must be way behind 'em. One of the problems is there is too much time to look at them as they turn and swing past. And go to afterburnner.

Grouse should be champion birds in anyones book. As the weather gets cold in Nov and the snow piles up they are going to tunnel down and offer some really fine hunting, esp late in the afternoon.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree Dick....if only they were better eating.I get so much dark meat already from geese and ducks.

I took Rocky out a couple weeks ago just to get some work in.Didn't shoot any....I have a lot of geese already.To bad they don't taste like pheasants.

Are you going out rooster hunting on Sat?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ken, I am only going if I'm breathing. Those roosters have been screwing up the grouse hunting and it's their turn to pay.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

how's the combining going.....finished yet?

Did you get much snow at all.I have a feeling we will se lots of dead ones in the SW.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Done combining, starting NH3. Talked to a Watford City boy today and he said there was an effect but they won't know how bad til it melts. Deep drifts in spots. Too bad.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Those sharptails are one of the prettiest birds yall have...


----------

